# pics of homemade blinds



## billy673

here's a good one, 1st pic i ever posted, hope it works!
anybody got any pic's of their blinds / shootin' houses / stands ?


----------



## leo

*Congrats .............*

on the pic post  

Looks good, thanks for sharing


----------



## SWAMPFOX

How high is it?


----------



## cowboyron

here are mine.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

*Both of ya have good lookin blinds*

I don't have any pis of mine but all I use is tri pods and this year gonna put tops on them.. I know a little late to think about that      RIGHT


----------



## cowboyron

Here is one that I hunt out of minus the roof. I set it up without the top. Don't ask me why I just done it that way.


----------



## cowboyron

Here are a couple more that I build. I build these for Sky Box Blinds out of Troy Alabama.


----------



## cowboyron

5x5 Sky Box Blind


----------



## billy673

SWAMPFOX said:
			
		

> How high is it?



about 8' to the floor


----------



## billy673

here's one of us putting up a club blind (i never hunted out of this one, too noisy)
that's me on top!


----------



## sowega hunter

Here's a couple of mine. The ladder stand I put blind material around.


----------



## Mac

*?????????????*

it want let me post a picture


----------



## billy673

this one here ain't homemade, but its a good pic of my 2 daughters in one of them outhouse pop-up blinds


----------



## billy673

heres a good one


----------



## Mac

*here is one*

shooting tank


----------



## Mac

*another*

shooting tank


----------



## Mac

*one more*

tank on a trailer


----------



## Mac

*here is a lock on*

can't be afraid of heights


----------



## billy673

them shooting tanks look like they make good blinds


----------



## Mac

Yes they really spoil you.



			
				billy673 said:
			
		

> them shooting tanks look like they make good blinds


----------



## billy673

here's one of me puttin the finishing touches on one right at the motel! (rainy afternoon)


----------



## RWK

Mac what did you use for camo.


----------



## Mac

RWK said:


> Mac what did you use for camo.



Army surplus camo nets,  I think those came from Sportsmans guide on closure


----------



## DSGB

Here's some that we brought in over the summer for repairs.


----------



## GlockSpeed31

Mac,
What did you use for your "Tank" blind and where would I find one at?

Thanks,


----------



## Mac

GlockSpeed31 said:


> Mac,
> What did you use for your "Tank" blind and where would I find one at?
> 
> Thanks,



1000 gallon tank that was used in the concrete industry for holding additivies.
They are very hard to get now and the price keeps going up.  I gave $50 for the first one's and $125  each for a couple I got the other day.


----------



## bigun31768

how about this one??


----------



## Killdee

Heres my control tower stand in the background.


----------



## billy673

lots of real nice blinds! merry christmas everyone


----------



## madrabbit

*tanks*

those tanks make me sick!!!   man I want one!!


----------



## frankwright

I hunted out of this one in Ohio. It was named "The Executive Suite". It had two swivel chairs and a propane heater.


----------



## billy673

man, i'm already looking at the calendar !


----------



## billy673

here's 1 of my blind's in palmdale fl, not homemade but it was an exellent hideout for me to bag an osceola this spring


----------



## Rip Steele

Yeah, I got to get to the woods and finish up my 8x8 platform I built. Last year I ran out of money, and just put a ground blind on top.


----------



## AmandaBeth

Those are nice to be home-made.


----------



## billy673

anybody got any new pic's ?  its cool to see what everybody hunts out of !


----------



## Handgunner

I ran out of paint... 





The inside, with carpet on the floor, shelf, and shooting rails.... 






Next is what we call "The Meathouse" it sits about 150 yards behind my house and I've taken 17 deer from it.






Another one, is "DFA"  for "Death From Above"... 

It sits over at another farm I hunt.  I've taken nearly 25 deer from this one...






Since this picture was taken, the windows have been closed in more, with camo netting hung up, and a set of stairs instead of the ladder.  

I have another one on the same farm but don't have any pictures of it. I'll see if I can get some.  Here is what it looks like, looking out of it... 

One of my favorite places to sit...


----------



## Killdee

This one sits over at another farm I hunt.  I've taken nearly 25 deer from this one...

In a season, I knew u waz a poacher.......

Thats a pretty view from that last un.


----------



## Handgunner

Killdee said:


> This one sits over at another farm I hunt.  I've taken nearly 25 deer from this one...
> 
> In a season, I knew u waz a poacher.......
> 
> Thats a pretty view from that last un.


I don't poach my deer, I grill or fry'em! 

Yeah, that last one is probably my favorite spot... on a cold morning, watching the sunrise hitting that far woodline... while sipping on a hot cup of coffee... it really is "God's Front Porch"...

I don't see a single deer in that spot, until the sun hits that far wood line.  It's like the deer wait for it.... then walk out and warm up from it...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, that's some good 'uns.  Lots of work went into those.


----------



## BIGABOW

Mac said:


> can't be afraid of heights



Yep I think by far this one is my favorite


----------



## pdsniper

Man you guy have some darn nice blinds


----------



## Dirty Charlie

Billy,
You asked if anyone had any new pics and like you, it is interesting to see what people hunt from.  This is why I asked the question you responded to in campfire talk forum.  The picture in my avatar is my main stand or should I say house!  It is complete with chair, heater, thermacell and the necessities to make it a day.  I am going to try and attach a picture of my current stand project built from 1 1/4", 3/4" and 1/2" steel tubing.  It is 4' X 4' with a roof and is mounted to a 4'x8' utility trailer.  When down the trailer will haul your 4 wheeler along with the stand.  Partially lift the stand and take 4 wheeler off.  Then lower and carry anywhere with the 4 wheeler, then raise and hunt.  When completed it will be 10' from the ground to the floor.


----------

